# Weber 32/36 rebuild



## volvo65 (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a rebuild kit for my 32/36 manual choke Weber. The kit came without instructions and I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get them. The was an exploded view of the carb but I just want to replace the parts that came with the kit and not tear the whole carb down.
Any help??


----------

